# Sworks Tarmac Quick Step



## LuckyLuke (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello , this LuckyLuke from belgium.

The Sworks Tarmac Quickstep are Wonderfulllllllllllllll.

I have got the opportunity to see them before the official présentation of the team in Belgium.


http://www.velowallon.be/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=7484


I have more photos if you want.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

IMO these are fugliest pro bikes I've ever seen.

-- Those wheels are farcical.


Photo by weight weenie member brecht
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24520&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

The wheels are strange to say the the least. IMHO, I really like the bikes but I like tarmacs and I think the QSI paint schemes are an improvement to Specs stock paint schemes.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not big fan of those frames but if they had just changed frames and kept everything else the same as what they had last year then at least it wouldn't look like a cheap toy.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry Lucky. The bikes don't do it for me. Team CSC uses the same colors, but with much more grace and panache. Il Grillo's new Specialized bike, on the other hand, looks very, very wonderful.


----------



## big wheel4300 (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm pretty sure this is an S-Works Roubaix, not a Tarmac.


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

The wheels look to have a deeper section than the Star Rovals offerered with the consumer S-Works Tarmac.

The Zertz inserts certainly do give this away as the Roubaix.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Dec 18, 2006)

I have spoken about the wheels with Sébastien Roseleer.
The are not as stiff as they would like.(From Professional point of view)
They think that they'll start the year with the Fulcrum until Specialized finds a solution.(They had Fulcrum on the time)


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Tarmac*

That's a Roubaix, I think Boonan plans to ride the Roubaix. They will race a Tarmac with out the Zertz. Look at the Tarmac on line and you will get a better idead of what Quickstep will race.


----------



## crashley6 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Wheels*

The wheels are a pre production deep V tubular rim with the new star hub. They are not available to the public at this time


----------



## marshall21205 (Apr 21, 2006)

that is absolutley amazing, wish i could afford one but i'll stick with my good ole allez for a while lol


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

So, what your all saying is, if you were offered this bike to ride all year and be paid to ride it none of you would? I would put money on it that all of you would. Tom Boonen wouldn't ride it if he didn't like it. Its not like the team of Quick Step didn't go over the bikes before signing the deal. Don't forget, Lemond won the tour on a Huffy.


----------

